
Ages of Discord: A Structural-Demographic Analysis of American History - Reedx
https://theworthyhouse.com/2020/01/10/ages-of-discord-a-structural-demographic-analysis-of-american-history-peter-turchin/
======
danonino
Discord is the greatest voice chat, I highly recommend it.

~~~
danbolt
Uhhhhh...

------
throwanem
Ooh look, Moldbug hired an editor.

